# Free T-Shirt!



## Anthony P (Jul 3, 2013)

There's a new Pondcast episode available on iTunes and at our website. I am very excited for this episode and I think people will like it. Thank you so much to anyone who listened to these. 

Also, we will be giving/sending a free tTR t-shirt to anyone who answers the trivia question in this episode 

http://trtlrm.com/12llCp5

Please email answers to [email protected]


----------



## jax7271 (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been listening...I think they're pretty cool


----------



## Anthony P (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you so much! Viewership has been picking up.. Hopefully this can continue when we keep it going over time. Hopefully we can record another in the next week or so. 

Thank you again.


----------

